# Would you ever ask out a coworker?



## Batteryguy556 (Oct 27, 2021)

Is it weird to ask out a fellow team member? There's this adorable chick who works in fitting room that I'm interested in. Don't want to be a creep and definitely don't want to make it awkward. Is there ever an appropriate opportunity to do this?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2021)

Not a good idea.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 27, 2021)

But, also a common event.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 27, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> But, also a common event.


Dork, but funny.


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 27, 2021)

Seduce your HRBP instead and they’ll do freaky things to your bank account


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Oct 27, 2021)

Good luck lol. An "appropriate opportunity" is not really a thing unless you happen to be arriving/leaving at the same time or already have each other's contact info. Like, are you going to wait for her to go on break and ambush her? You might just want do it when you're passing by and making small talk. Do you already make small talk with this person? Do you have her #? This is one I'd like to be fly on the wall for...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 27, 2021)

can't touch this said:


> Seduce your HRBP instead and they’ll do freaky things to your bank account


Can they really embezzle money into your account?


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 27, 2021)

If you do and she says no, don’t ask a second time.

But generally speaking, if you have to ask on a public forum, you probably shouldn’t.


----------



## TheClopen (Oct 27, 2021)

Batteryguy556 said:


> Is it weird to ask out a fellow team member? There's this adorable chick who works in fitting room that I'm interested in. Don't want to be a creep and definitely don't want to make it awkward. Is there ever an appropriate opportunity to do this?


Don't do it.


----------



## lucidtm (Oct 28, 2021)

There is an old saying "you don't shit where you eat." Recipe for disaster. Etc.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Can they really embezzle money into your account?


Common event.


----------



## GRC (Oct 28, 2021)

Do you talk regularly at work/on break? Does she seem to have any sort of interest in you?

If the answer to either of these is no, then yes it'd be awkward and possibly creepy.


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 28, 2021)

No.  I have seen many Target relationships go into ruin.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 28, 2021)

Xanatos said:


> Common event.


Touche’


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 28, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Not a good idea.


I married one. Lmao


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 28, 2021)

I married a coworker, too (not Target). It did get a little awkward when they laid him off and not me, but other than that it was fine, and is actually pretty common.

If you don't work directly together and aren't likely to, go for it. Ask to go for a drink, coffee, whatever. If she says no, say ok and move on. If it works out, lay off the PDAs and...other stuff...while in the store.

If either of you have leadership aspirations, then I'd tread very carefully, though.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 28, 2021)

I've never, ever mixed business and personal relationships beyond casual friendship. When I've seen it happen, at Target and other jobs, it has generally not turned out well. Not saying it couldn't turn out well, but I haven't seen it - just varying degrees of bad.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 28, 2021)

I met my husband at my previous job. Lots of long-term relationships including other marriages were forged there.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 31, 2021)

It's such a risky thing to do. If it doesn't work out, you have to continue working with them.
That's awkward.


----------



## NKG (Oct 31, 2021)

I'd say go for it. You'd only be a creep IF she says no and you don't leave her alone


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Oct 31, 2021)

Asked, no. Been asked yes, was a little fling. A long time ago and neither of us stayed with that company long, but honestly if all you have time for is work and school you don't have a lot options. So what the hell, it'll be good or it won't...


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Nov 4, 2021)

I have made the decision to just go to another Target and ask out all the women there

mfw


----------



## Bonzo (Nov 11, 2021)

Dude, if you're college age or younger, you're gonna meet your next 2-4 girlfriends at Target!!  Two of my best friends met/dated in the Electronics Department at Target 12 years ago, got married 6 years ago, and have a 2 year old son now!!


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Nov 14, 2021)

Bonzo said:


> Dude, if you're college age or younger, you're gonna meet your next 2-4 girlfriends at Target!!  Two of my best friends met/dated in the Electronics Department at Target 12 years ago, got married 6 years ago, and have a 2 year old son now!!


shieeeeeeeeeeeet
time for me to start moving, all the seasonal high school and college girls started working


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Nov 15, 2021)

I always got dumped


----------

